# t-shirt design widget



## dopemonekyltd (Apr 15, 2014)

hi there,

i own my own clothing company and currently trying to get my website done.

After having my website almost completed i was told that the widget i found which was the woocommerce wordpress plugin is not compatible with my SEO platform.

I am in desperate need of help as i dont understand this very well.

Can Someone please help me, even just mention some widgets that costs money, any names of plugins or apps i can use would be very much appreciated.

Many thanks to all


----------



## hodgjt (Jul 16, 2015)

dopemonekyltd said:


> hi there,
> 
> i own my own clothing company and currently trying to get my website done.
> 
> ...


I woulkd very much like to know the answer to this as well


----------

